# Fed set to down grade economy



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

The Federal Reserve is set to downgrade its assessment of US economic prospects when it meets on Tuesday to discuss ways to reboot the flagging recovery.

Faced with weak economic data and rising fears of a double-dip recession, the Federal Open Market Committee is likely to ensure its policy is not constraining growth and to use its statement to signal greater concern about the economy. It is, however, unlikely to agree big new steps to boost growth.
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/dedcb986-a...44feabdc0.html


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

I hear they're purchasing more U.S. debt. How much longer can this go on?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If they're going to keep throwing away money anyway, they could send each and every one of us, say, $1,000! That would boost it some, at least my portion! 

I'd make a lot of progress on my prepping wish list!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Why stop at $1000. Billions to the big banks and Wall Street didn't do any good. If they sent every SS# in the country $1,000,000, that would give the economy quite a shot of adrenalin.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

They can't do it by SS#, that would leave out all those who snuck in. They deserve their share too.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, those people would probably get theirs first! 

$1,000,000... sigh...


----------

